# Advice for moving and working in Canada



## Chatters (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi there,

My name is Gail. I live in Leicestershire and am planning to move to Canada with my boyfriend. He is a skilled worker in Electrical Engineering an we understand that he can get work as a Contractor which we believe means he doesn't need a work permit as the the company who contracts him to work for them will sort all of this out and we also understand that it means he could get work anywhere in Canada. He was originally thinking of moving to Calgary but now that he is aware of this route in, he doesn't know where he will settle.

This will cause me a big problem as I don't have enough points to qualify as a skilled worker and I can't just go anywhere and just get a job or can I? As a British Citizen, I understand that we can visit Canada for 6 months without a Visa so can anyone tell me if it is possible or a good idea to just go to Canada and look for a job when I'm there and then apply for my work permit or do I have to secure a job before I go? How easy is it to just get temp work like we would here via a recruitment agency over there? Does that mean that I would have to apply for a temporary work visa instead? If I can clarify what the best options are for me, I can make a decision as to how I am going to tackle it. My line of work is within Customer Services and Administration so I do have skills and experience in those fields but it's not enough to qualify as a skilled worker as I don't have any trade certificates or diplomas although I do have qualifications and certificates in most office skills. So if I could just move out there, sign up at a recruitment agency and get temporary work then I could go wherever he decides to go but I get the feeling it's not going to be that simple!

Any advice or suggestions you can give me would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Gail


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chatters said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Gail. I live in Leicestershire and am planning to move to Canada with my boyfriend. He is a skilled worker in Electrical Engineering an we understand that he can get work as a Contractor which we believe means he doesn't need a work permit as the the company who contracts him to work for them will sort all of this out and we also understand that it means he could get work anywhere in Canada. He was originally thinking of moving to Calgary but now that he is aware of this route in, he doesn't know where he will settle.
> 
> ...


Firstly have and your boyfriend lived in a common-law relationship for a minimum of one year? If so and you have the necessary documentation to prove that, then *your* entry into Canada can be done under spousal sponsorship.
Have you checked THE LIST of 38 occupations that Canadian Gov't considers in extreme demand? Electricians and Industrial Electricians are on the list. If his occupation is one of those then he will qualify to enter Canada probably within one year. He does not need to have a pre-arranged job and will, subject to police checks, medicals etc, be able to obtain PR status from the outset. Your qualifications or lack thereof are irrelevant.


----------



## Chatters (Feb 10, 2009)

No unfortunately we haven't lived together so have no documentation to prove we are a couple so I can't go on the back of him. We have to do this separately so I need to know what is the best option for me. I've checked out the list of occupations and unfortunately the area in which I have skills is not in high demand. I'm not worried about him applying or moving to Canada as I know he will be OK. It's me that is going to find it difficult!

thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Chatters said:


> No unfortunately we haven't lived together so have no documentation to prove we are a couple so I can't go on the back of him. We have to do this separately so I need to know what is the best option for me. I've checked out the list of occupations and unfortunately the area in which I have skills is not in high demand. I'm not worried about him applying or moving to Canada as I know he will be OK. It's me that is going to find it difficult!
> 
> thanks for the advice though.


Good Morning Gail,

Snow on the ground in Toronto this morning and quite cold with the wind. More snow flurries forecast for today.
You haven't said what you do for a living. Because you're not on the LIST does not mean, of course, you cannot find employment here. You can come as a Visitor for 6 months, obtain a job and apply from within and many have done this. There is a possibility, unfortunately, that the Immigration Officer may refuse you entry on arrival if he/she believes you plan to stay. 
Now if you are 30 years of age or under, you can apply for BUNAC which would allow you to come, virtually unhindered, for a year. It is a working holiday Visa. Many young people come this way and apply for PR status from within. There are a limited number of BUNAC "visas" issued each year around March so you will have to begin gathering info to make an application around December for next year's quota. Try this website for good information.
Working Holidays in Canada, Work Canada, Seasonal Jobs Working in Canada - BUNAC
Continued Good Luck,
Brian.


----------



## Chatters (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Brian, 

Still got snow in April? It's starting warm up here a bit and we've had temps at around 17degs the last few days which makes a change from rain although we are expecting it to rain later today and tomorrow! 

Well we are both in our late 30's so the working holiday is a no go but thanks for the information. 

My job is basically a service administrator which involves setting customers up online to view their accounts within the utility industry. I have also worked within inbound customer services. There are occupations that kind of cover what I do but as I don't have a job offer, I don't fully qualify for a work permit. This is why I'm looking into the possibility of just turning up in Canada and looking for work when I'm there and then apply for my permit. I think this is going to be my best bet if my other half hasn't decided where he wants to settle. So what is the job market like in Toronto? What's the cost of living like there? It's always useful to know stuff like that as it may help in the decision making! 

Have a great day in the snow! 

Best wishes

Gail


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This is why I'm looking into the possibility of just turning up in Canada and looking for work when I'm there and then apply for my permit. I think this is going to be my best bet if my other half hasn't decided where he wants to settle. So what is the job market like in Toronto? What's the cost of living like there? It's always useful to know stuff like that as it may help in the decision making! 

Hello again,
The snow has stopped, TG, and better/sunnier weather forecast for the remainder of the week.

Turning up as a visitor is an option for you, but be aware that if you find a job during the 6 month window the prospective employer must be prepared to apply for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which in essence tells the Gov't that they have advertised the job for 3 months and could not find any suitable candidates. If accepted then you would be granted a TWP for 2 years during which time you can apply for PR status. Many employers are not prepared to go to all that bother and paperwork. With the employment climate as it is at present, going that route will be more difficult than in the past. 
If you decide to come as a visitor, a couple of suggestions, if I may. 1) Do not bring all your goods and chattels with you. The Immigration Officer will suss you out as not really visiting and send you back on the first plane. 2) Do not accompany your partner for the same reason. 3) Flying on different dates would be advisable and would also give you the appropriate person you would be visiting. 4) Have a return ticket.
Toronto (Ontario) is experiencing job losses in all categories of employment so not a great time to be looking for a job. Canada's economy has not been hit as bad as the other G20 countries and some economists suggest will pull out of the recession more quickly than the others. As far as Toronto's cost of living is concerned a great deal is determined by what standards one is prepared to settle for. For a couple I think a joint income of $80k gross would provide a satisfactory quality of life.

I haven't really provided you with a lot of good news. It will be a long, hard grind for you but if you're determined, all things are possible.
Much good luck, and if I can help you further I'm happy to do so.
Brian.


----------



## Chatters (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Brian,

thanks for the advice. I wasn't planning on taking loads of stuff with me, just a suitcase full of clothes anything else will be shipped over once we've settle down somewhere. I hadn't thought about the travelling together bit but I will bear that in mind. It might be that he's ready to go before me anyway so he may well go out there first and I will follow althought it all depends on when we both sell our houses! His is on the market but I'm still tarting mine up ready to sell so that I hopefully get a quick sale and a decent offer! 

I'm aware of the LMO process and I've registered myself on the Canadian Job Bank which I understand Employers can advertise on if they haven't managed to fill the position following local advertising. Once I've sold my house though and we've decided where we're going to set up camp, I may contact a few companies and agencies and drop my CV/Resume to them. I was thinking of trying the utility companies firsrt as this is where my background is as I've worked for a utility company now for just over 12 years! 

I know it's going to be a hard grind, but I am determined to do it as I really want to escape this rubbish country! And then maybe I can finally settle down and start my future! 

Once again, thanks for your help and if you think of anything else that I need to be aware of, please let me know.

Hope the weather is better for you today!

Regards

Gail


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

and drop my CV/Resume to them

Just a comment, if I may. I noticed on another Ex-Pats website many comments to UK residents that they should convert their CV to Resume format. I don't know exactly what that entails but must assume a Resume is more acceptable to a Canadian employer


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey its me again!

Just a quick question, I know you may come across me talking about the crime, the people, and Vancouver etc. My question is to know what is the weather like all year round? I have already heard is rains a lot in Vancouver but how cold can it get....are we talking about freezing temperatures. I know that it can be cold round Winter time in the UK but i assuming no where near as Canadian cold winters at all.

Also, how hot can Vancouver get too? the more information i get on Vancouver the better. I am so grateful for this site for people giving me useful information hehe


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey its me again!
> 
> Just a quick question, I know you may come across me talking about the crime, the people, and Vancouver etc. My question is to know what is the weather like all year round? I have already heard is rains a lot in Vancouver but how cold can it get....are we talking about freezing temperatures. I know that it can be cold round Winter time in the UK but i assuming no where near as Canadian cold winters at all.
> 
> Also, how hot can Vancouver get too? the more information i get on Vancouver the better. I am so grateful for this site for people giving me useful information hehe


The consensus is that Vancouver has a good deal of rain in the winter months. Snow is not usually a problem, except this winter past they got much more than usual. Winter temperatures are nothing like as cold as most of the rest of Canada. Probably, I would think, about -5c to + 10c. In my opinion the winter is nothing like as raw as in the UK. Keep in mind its easy access to incredible skiing, if you're so inclined.
Summers are excellent and, given its spectacular location, wonderful parks and beaches, it allows residents to spend a good deal of time with outdoor activities.


----------

